# 03 sentra se-r trunk light



## braund (Apr 21, 2004)

Seem silly, but the '03 sentra doesnt come with a trunk light... 

Wired a hood light in pretty easy, anyone have any ideas how to wire up a trunk light so it'll come on without the keys having to be in the ignition?


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

braund said:


> Seem silly, but the '03 sentra doesnt come with a trunk light...
> 
> Wired a hood light in pretty easy, anyone have any ideas how to wire up a trunk light so it'll come on without the keys having to be in the ignition?


check the fuse panel. i know my 91 says on the back of the panel cover what fuse is what, what kinda fuse it is, and how its wired (ie: battery:always live, accessory:.only live when key turned to accessoy postition, ignition:.only live when the ignition is on)


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

hmm, my 02 came with one, however I just don't have a bulb in there b/c of the neons in the trunk.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

yes, they do come with a trunk light...


----------



## braund (Apr 21, 2004)

I own the car, I bought it new... there is no trunk light.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

look around inside of the trunk lid. The light might not have been installed and the wire might just be dangling inside of the lid. Mine is taped inside out of view b/c I don't use it.


----------



## Ryan Coyne (Jul 31, 2005)

braund said:


> I own the car, I bought it new... there is no trunk light.



just hook up a nice LED design.... cost you barely anything


----------

